# Homeowners insurance



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

I've been searching around these forums about homeowners insurance and how it relates to GSDs. I haven't informed my company yet and am debating doing so. They did ask me when I originally signed up for the insurance if I owned a dog and specifically if I owned one of those on the 'dangerous dog list'. At that time I said no because it was the truth but now that the dog is here I realize that reporting it is up to me. I'm in Arizona with AAA by the way. Does anyone know their stance on the dangerous dog breeds? I can't seem to find the info anywhere.

I'm thinking I should report the dog to them because I am concerned about coverage for home needs being disqualified due to my dishonesty. How likely is that scenario, in your experiences? Not referring here to liability for dog bites or other dog-related issues -- instead I am wondering if there is a _real risk_ that home repair and replacement needs would not be covered if they found out I didn't report ownership of the dog.


----------



## ElvisP (May 19, 2010)

I'm in Phoenix and with American Family Insurance. GSD's are not on their list of dangerous dogs. When I had King (another GSD), I was with Allstate and they were ok with him too. Sorry, I don't know about AAA. Good luck!!


----------



## bluecoyote (Aug 16, 2009)

I know Farmer's doesn't ban Shepherds and I've been happy with them.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

If I were in your position, I would call my insurance agent and simply ask. Ask them whether they ban certain breeds, and, if so, whether German Shepherds are among them and if there are any exceptions. Some insurance companies will make an exception if they can meet the dog and see if he is friendly, or if you can provide proof of training, such as a CGC certificate, for example.

If your insurance company will not insure your dog, I would look for a different company that will. Just because one does not doesn't mean another won't, either.

We had Traveler's in Virginia and have been very happy with them, but when we moved to New York, they would not insure us because we are located out in the country and "too far" from the fire station. So we shopped around for new insurance and ended up with State Farm and have been very happy with them.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

I have to get insurance for my dogs. I have a Boxer and a German Shepherd.. I wonder if telling the insurance company that I have those two dogs will raise my rate or not. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, I guess one scenario is that I would have to switch insurers so I am glad there are a number of options for that. 

What about raising rates? Is that to be expected. I already know that they consider GSDs to be a 'dangerous breed'.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Oh, that is funny, Adrian -- we cross posted about the same thing.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I would definitely recommend you call your insurance agent and ask those questions.

Some insurance companies include dogs under the liability clause in your insurance. Some will not. Some will require you to buy a separate policy to cover the dogs (I believe this is called an "umbrella policy"?).

When you get a quote, they ask you all sorts of questions and your answers plus the amount of coverage you choose is what determines your insurance rates. If you have firearms, for example, and they are covered, maybe your rate would be higher than someone who does not have firearms. If you have a sprinkler system in your newly-built home, or fire extinguishers, maybe your rate will be lower. It's the overall that is taken into account and determines your rate.


----------



## AdrianVall (May 10, 2010)

Jennifer said:


> Oh, that is funny, Adrian -- we cross posted about the same thing.


Hahaha, well, I guess if someone doesn't see my question, they'll read yours! Haha.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

So, what kind of rate increases occurred for those of you whose rates were raised when you got a GSD?


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

AdrianVall said:


> I have to get insurance for my dogs. I have a Boxer and a German Shepherd.. I wonder if telling the insurance company that I have those two dogs will raise my rate or not.
> 
> What do you guys think?


Depends on the company - mine said no problem or increase with a GSD but was one if I had a chow and no insurance if we had a Staffordshire terrier (pit bull).


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

My mom's insurance co wanted to drop her when she got a gsd but they kept her on as long as she posted a warning sign on her fence. We have USAA [for retired military] and gsd's are on their list but they haven't raised our rates. We did send a copy of the dogs' AKC STAR Puppy and Canine Good Citizen certificates to them


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 18, 2010)

Well, it turned out to be no big deal at all! I called AAA yesterday and they said that if there was going to be a rate increase at all (they're going to get back to me after checking) that it would be between $10-$20 per year. And that includes liability coverage specific to the dog at home and away from home. So, wow, I was relieved to hear all of that! Guess AAA doesn't have issues with GSDs.


----------



## ndirishfan1975 (Jun 29, 2013)

You need to call your insurance company. I was told by an agent when we got our dog that if you don't tell them and you have a claim and the adjuster sees the dog that it can void your policy and you'll have trouble collecting for your claim. Even if the claim is completely unrelated to the dog. If your insurance doesn't allow GSD call a broker who can offer many different insurance companies and let them shop around for the best deal for you. That's what I had to do and ended up paying less for better coverage with the dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow this post is years old I just noticed. Since I cannot delete what i typed here is some advice for all of you. Never trust a broker or someone over the phone.

You need to read your policy. Any advice your getting is irrelevant. Even if you call it doesn't matter. Even if the person on the phone says do nothing it doesn't matter.

Your policy is your written contract. What does it say?

They are not your friend, no insurance company is. I do this for a living and would never volunteer any info to them if you don't have too. You were asked questions that you answered truthfully on your application so no fraud occured. 

With that being said my advice on this is irrelevant. Read the contract that's the only answer. That may tell you what to do. If it does not, I would do nothing.


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I made the call to inform my insurance company and gsd's ARE on the bad list so she gave me a month before she would have to inform the insurance company. We are now with White Pigeon who does not have a "bad dog" list. 

what the insurance person told me was that if the case came down to being ANY insurance claim ( not just dog related) and they found out there was a dog on the list in the home we could be immediately cancelled and claim denied -- I always worry about fires and she told me it would even include that. So I'm not taking that risk..if it was the truth or not I couldn't take that chance.


----------

